# MN herf before the smoking ban?



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Trying to gauge interest in a get together before the new state wide ban goes into effect.

Thinking the weekend of 9/29, Champs in Maplewood (the bar area still allows cigars). Thoughts, other ideas?


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

We have been talking about this for a while.. With all the new MN guys it would be good to meet everyone. I am IN


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

If I don't have to work, I'd definitely be down for a herf!


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

bump


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I'll drive across the border to head to this...keep us posted.


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

I might be able to make this.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

booboo said:


> I might be able to make this.


might? what, do you have to ask the WIFE first???

:r


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

Andyman said:


> might? what, do you have to ask the WIFE first???
> 
> :r


OOOOOO nope that I don't have to ask for. Going to have to find a time to get together kinda of sucks now that Roberts is closed.


----------



## Lynchmeister (Aug 6, 2007)

I'll be down for this.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Looks like got the start of a group going. Here is the Champp's Maplewood website http://www.champpsmaplewood.com/

Looking at Sat. 9/29 - starting about 4pm


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

booboo said:


> OOOOOO nope that I don't have to ask for. Going to have to find a time to get together kinda of sucks now that Roberts is closed.


I'm still devistated...


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

I am totally in. But why wait so long? we should have one mid month as well! haha never mind me just excited to be in a herf group, the B&M's are friendly but they are usually talking to other people.


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

I also have a friend or 2 that would come with me to this.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Beagle Boy said:


> Trying to gauge interest in a get together before the new state wide ban goes into effect.
> 
> Thinking the weekend of 9/29, Champs in Maplewood (the bar area still allows cigars). *Thoughts, other ideas?*


yes get rid of all your governor, state reps and senators and vote in people who will get rid of a bad law. 

Seriously, Sorry guys. . . North Carolina doesn't seem too far behind you - have a great herf!


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

a bump for the holiday weekend


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

a quick bump for MN, lets not forget!


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

FYI for the newbies, This is a chance to put a few faces with the online names, enjoy a bit of conversation, have a drink, etc.

Who, knows, we might even get the guy who is responsible for the board to show up :ss


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

I hope everyone is still planning on doing this! -Matt


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Yep, this is still on for the 29th


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

As far as I can tell right now, I'll still be able to make it. As long as something doesn't come up at the last minute, I'll make the trip.


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

I so want to go, but as of right now I can't get out of work.  :BS


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Hmm...too bad its not earlier in the week...I can't make it...Have fun guys...


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

ScottishSmoker said:


> Hmm...too bad its not earlier in the week...I can't make it...Have fun guys...


You're going to be back in town? Maybe I'll run into you at the shop.


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

This week All!!


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

just found out about a nephews birthday party that day. Going to try to make it after the party. Sorry guys I was looking forward to this hope to make it at the end.


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

Alright Saturday the 29th at 4pm to start with, who all is going to be there? I will show and try and bring some friends.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I'll be there at some time, I'm usually a little late, but I'll try to get there between 4 and 5.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

As I brought this whole thing up, I guess I oughta be there :ss

We can try to get one of the tables off to the left of the bar, and don't worry about being there right at 4, so you miss the floor show


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I have a ton of stuff going right now.. Not sure if I will be able to make it. Trying to get my house sided and I need all the daylight I can get.


----------



## Lynchmeister (Aug 6, 2007)

Unfortunately, I have a prior commitment.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Had a fun time last night guys. Anybody up for making it a monthly sort of thing? I know we could probably have it at Dick's in Hudson pretty easily? I'd be all for going back to Champp's, but tomorrow the ban goes into effect. So do you guys want to start a monthly herf across the river? That way we can meet some of the guys who couldn't make it?


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

I think the man is on to something. I like the idea. It was a nice time with the guys the other night. Had some fun and a few good smokes. It is always nice to meet a few of the guys on the board locally.


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

I would be game, either there, or we could always herf at a local B&M. I know that Burn has a nice pool table and round table that would make it a decent spot.


----------



## Yogi (Dec 10, 2006)

I had some good times with you all the other night, and I think a monthly sort of thing might be a good idea. let's try to get it together.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm up to either having it in Hudson at Dick's which is right down the road from my B&M, or in a B&M in MN. Maybe we can alternate each month? Let me know what you guys want to do, and we can start figuring stuff out.


----------



## Lynchmeister (Aug 6, 2007)

Savvy said:


> I'm up to either having it in Hudson at Dick's which is right down the road from my B&M, or in a B&M in MN. Maybe we can alternate each month? Let me know what you guys want to do, and we can start figuring stuff out.


:tpd::tu


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

I am through with St. Croix until they get their act together, but Dick's would work. Has anyone seen the new lounge at perfect ash?


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Never been to Perfect Ash, looking at stuff about it, and it looks like a herf-able location?

I'm really up for anything. Just need to pick a place and a date haha.


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

Enough banter! pick a day and a spot already!


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm open every weekend of October as far as I can tell. Just need to pick one now...oh and a place :tu


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

The 20th at Dick's starting at about 4:00 again sound good?


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Any ideas/suggestions on this one?


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm doing some Vol work at a huanted house next couple of weekends, so I am out


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Any other feedback on that date/time?


----------

